# considering selling NC for Kindle Fire



## steelechamp (Sep 25, 2011)

I am considering selling my Nook Color and using that money to buy a Kindle Fire. I bought a color mainly for the fact that you could turn it into a tablet but the Kindle Fire is an actual tablet that doesn't feel out of place. I'm not too sure.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I see they were selling a refurbished Nook Color for $150 yesterday, so I guess it all depends what you can sell it for. If it were me, I'd sell it because with a dual core processor I am sure the Fire will perform better especially once it is rooted and ROMed.


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

The kindle fire doesn't have any external storage ports, and only one hard button.. I'm not sold on it as ROMing and CWM is gonna be interesting. I guess I'm waiting on to see how it goes before I make the trade..


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I know you're just taking about the subject, but for newcomers

Do not buy or sell devices on rootz
If anything, put the device on Ebay and pm someone with a link


----------



## daggy (Oct 9, 2011)

"steelechamp said:


> I am considering selling my Nook Color and using that money to buy a Kindle Fire. I bought a color mainly for the fact that you could turn it into a tablet but the Kindle Fire is an actual tablet that doesn't feel out of place. I'm not too sure.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


It all depends on what you want to use it for. The kindle fire is more than likely going to be an excellent device, but the issue I have is the lack of the android market, sure it has the Amazon app store, but the Amazon app store doesn't have the all the apps as the android market. Now its possible that the kindle will be rooted, but like another poster stated, without external storage, aka an SD card Im skeptical of how easily it will be to make custom Roms and how will one go about backing up roms. I don't know hopefully someone will perhaps make it so it can be transferee over USB or something.


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

I have an Amazon Fire on pre-order but I may cancel. The Nook Tablet seems like a better device Engadget has the leaked info here..

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/03/bandn-launching-nook-tablet-for-249-on-november-16th-and-weve-g/


----------



## steelechamp (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw that post a little bit ago. The specs are better, but the Kindle Fire seems like it's providing a better ecosystem


----------



## worldindo1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldn't. The Kindle Fire I played with seemed like total garbage. Plus all of these cons. No external storage, lack of hardware buttons. My Nook runs at 1.1GHz and I've seen people overclocking at 1.4GHz. The Fire just seems like a failed attempt at a tablet. I once owned a regular Kindle and the screen was extremely brittle (it took a 3 inch fall and broke). Seeing that failure, this makes me doubt the Fire. I've dropped my Nook countless times from 2 feet off the ground (obviously on accident) and it's still fine with no problems. IMO, keep your Nook. It runs smoothly, especially OC'd at 1.1GHz.

I used to have a forum signature... then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## ChiweN (Jan 4, 2012)

worldindo1 said:


> I wouldn't. The Kindle Fire I played with seemed like total garbage. Plus all of these cons. No external storage, lack of hardware buttons. My Nook runs at 1.1GHz and I've seen people overclocking at 1.4GHz. The Fire just seems like a failed attempt at a tablet. I once owned a regular Kindle and the screen was extremely brittle (it took a 3 inch fall and broke). Seeing that failure, this makes me doubt the Fire. I've dropped my Nook countless times from 2 feet off the ground (obviously on accident) and it's still fine with no problems. IMO, keep your Nook. It runs smoothly, especially OC'd at 1.1GHz.
> 
> I used to have a forum signature... then I took an arrow to the knee.


I would have to agree with this. Specs wise, sure the kindle fire is more powerful. What you have to ask yourself is do you really need the extra power? For most of today's users, using today's apps, the extra power is pretty useless as its not really utilized.

I owned a kindle fire. My brother still does. I took my fire back and bought a NC, because I decided the extra power wasn't worth losing my SD card over. Not to mention the amazing development community the NC already has.

Side by side, there is not really any noticeable difference performance wise from my brother's / my old kindle fire and my NC, over clocked @ 1.2 ghz.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------

